# New Moulton hits the road ..



## bonk man (3 Jun 2010)

ha ha .... just finished building my refurbished Mk1.... went and did a 10 mile tt this evening on it.... oh woe is me, anyone got a 12 tooth sprocket they can lend me , 53x14 just ain't high enough.... top gear all the way round and and spinning furiously on the down hills, 29.50 ,, oh dear,,, 71 year old Bill beat me by a minute tonight

I can see why folk used a 60 tooth ring on them. 

I am about to send my entry in for the Welsh 12 hour tt if anyone else fancies giving it a bash 



Will post some pics shortly, too late now as it getting dark.


----------



## bonk man (3 Jun 2010)

blimey.. using Sheldon's gear calculator...

my gearing with 53x15 as I have just counted the teeth on the sprocket.. @ 100 rpm I would be doing 19.5 mph.... no wonder I struggled to get evens tonight, top gear was a lovely 65.6 inches. That is low in anyones book...

I have to get a 12 sprocket to give me 61-71-82 inches with an AM hub, this means that 2nd gear which is direct drive and most efficient will be about right I think. 100 rpm = 21.1 mph, sounds about right. 
None of our tt courses [ apart from the hilly ] has anything I cannot manage to get up easily on a 66 inch gear so 61 low should be ok.. 

calculator


----------



## bianchi1 (4 Jun 2010)

Have just e mailed you about the 12 hour ride ( Will from sevale ). Cant wait.


----------



## bonk man (4 Jun 2010)

I have a spare Moulton Will .... are you a veteran yet? Did you hear Bill say he would like to support us, we can station him at the pub on the circuit if it is hot ....


----------



## Bokonon (4 Jun 2010)

bonk man said:


> Will post some pics shortly, too late now as it getting dark.



Shortly has been and gone. Where's the pictures?


----------



## bonk man (4 Jun 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## bonk man (5 Jun 2010)

[ATTACH=full]186409[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]186410[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]186411[/ATTACH] AM hub..


----------



## Bokonon (5 Jun 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## hubgearfreak (6 Jun 2010)

i really like the re-etched hub shell. 

i rebuilt an AW yesterday, and put plumber's ptfe tape around the ball ring, might yours benefit from the same?


----------



## bonk man (6 Jun 2010)

ha ha.. I have the rattliest AM in Christendom  some thicker oil has helped but it is still noisy... any advice hubgearfreak or is it just a bit knackered? Sounds like a tin of rusty screws being shaken vigorously when coasting

My FW was pretty rattling before 1st gear stripped itself... 

Do you like the quick release split pin device?

I was really pleased with the re etching job, nice touch we thought..I have to get some transfers made up, not bothering with Moulton transfers though, I just want one saying "Skippy"... that's because it came off a skip and boings about a bit

I have ordered a 13 sprocket and will try and knock up a 12 out of an old cassette sprocket, wheres my grinder?


----------



## hubgearfreak (6 Jun 2010)

bonk man said:


> ha ha.. I have the rattliest AM in Christendom  some thicker oil has helped but it is still noisy... any advice hubgearfreak or is it just a bit knackered?



sadly, not really. 

you've probably already read these workshop pages. i have made hubs that don't work, work, if i read the instructions on reassembly carefully, and work through them with all the bits cleaned well. the planets need aligning in the AM, but you know that too?
http://www.hadland.me.uk/sa/saam.pdf
other than that, it'd be worth contacting derek at http://oldbiketrader.co.uk he's got the best range of spares and the best knowledge.


----------



## bonk man (6 Jun 2010)

It is as I bought it... All I have done is transfer it to another shell so timing the cogs should not be necessary, I think it is just worn out. Could check it I suppose.. oily hands.... again .... 

If it isn't timed properly it sticks a bit if I remember.. 

Good to see Derek is up and running, his site was out of action the other day, I bought a recon FW off him recently, and very good it is too  

I see he has a AM internal unit for sale at the moment.. tempting..


----------



## hubgearfreak (7 Jun 2010)

bonk man said:


> I see he has a AM internal unit for sale at the moment.. tempting..




mmmm, 56, 65 & 75. very tempting


----------



## bonk man (8 Jun 2010)

hubgearfreak said:


> mmmm, 56, 65 & 75. very tempting


Hands off..... its mine, well it might be if I can raise some cash,, without the missus finding out


----------



## hubgearfreak (8 Jun 2010)

bonk man said:


> if I can raise some cash,, without the missus finding out



i fall at both hurdles so go ahead


----------



## bonk man (15 Jun 2010)

I have redeemed myself and the bike after the humiliating display at the last tt... a 5.5 mile today 15mins and 22 seconds, about 21.5 mph, so pretty good and a bit faster than I sometimes go on my fixed lowpro thing on that course.


----------



## bonk man (31 Jul 2010)

getting faster, under 27 minutes in a 10 a couple of weeks ago...... just got some Stelvios and put some better tri bars on, looking forward to the Welsh 100 next weekend. 
pic from the 12 hour ..


----------

